

Ubuntu licensing dispute resolved in satanists' favor. - olefoo
http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/06/21/canonical-stops-satanists-selling-ubuntu-esque-t-shirts

======
mpk
Read the article and I just have to say - oh, wow, religiously branded
Operating Systems.

Am I the only one here who thinks this is taking stupid to a completely new
level?

~~~
sown
If they are really satanists, they aren't talking it seriously.

------
Sephr
For some reason it thinks I'm running a mobile browser even though I know I'm
running Shiretoko nightly (a.k.a. Firefox 3.5) and doesn't let me view the
page until I click on full site and then go to
[http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/06/21/canonical-stops-
sat...](http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/06/21/canonical-stops-satanists-
selling-ubuntu-esque-t-shirts) again.

I despise UA sniffing.

------
dchest
Incorrect title: the original article has "satanists" in quotation marks.

~~~
olefoo
Could be, although I and many others have difficulty telling apart Satanists-
in-jest vs. Satanists-in-earnest; so the need for scare quotes in the original
is debatable.

------
dan_the_welder
I did a Satanic Edition install for a metal lovin' friend of mine.

It's kinda awesome. Silly, but awesome.

------
rbanffy
I can see a Ubuntu Scientology Edition coming.

Albeit a Windows version would be far more appropriate.

~~~
jamesbritt
"Albeit a Windows version would be far more appropriate."

And here I am, thinking that Apple has more in common with Scientology.

~~~
rbanffy
I think Apple is closer to a legitimate religion than Microsoft. And, perhaps
more important, they seem less prone to do illegal actions to further their
interests.

